# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  solar panels affecting power supply

## UNIQUO

Hi, 
just wanted to know can installing solar panels affect the power supply in the house? before I had the panels installed we didn't have any power problems, but with this extra thing on the roof, besides the leaking of rainwater into the ceiling, our power supply was sensitive to everything plugged in. What is the process of installing the panels anyway? Is someone supposed to come and inspect the state of the tiles on the roof before installing? or they are only required to install without checking? 
Thanks

----------


## Bloss

The solar panels themselves can have no impact on the power supply at your house. But it's possible that something has been done by the installer that is! You should have the sparky who did the installer come back. What is it you reckon the power supply is doing anyway? What does 'sensitive' mean? They are not obliged to inspect tiles before installing - they are entitled to assume you do not have a leaky roof. But if that was so and the roof is now leaking then the installer should be fixing! You need the installer back!

----------


## Smurf

It wouldn't be the first time that an installed noted a roof in poor condition and recommended that the property owner have that fixed or replaced prior to the solar panels being installed (since fixing it later would require the panels to be removed). 
But it is not the responsibility of the installer to fix anything that was already wrong with your roof, though they could foreseeably offer to bang any loose nails etc back in for you while they're up there (but they certainly aren't obligated to do so). 
On the other hand, if the installation of panels has caused the leak then that's a different situation and you do have a right to expect the installer to fix it (or pay the cost of someone else fixing it).

----------


## davidajelliott

Is it possible to safely inspect the roof tiles to make sure they have been "put back" properly or that the Black DC solar cable ( and a green and yellow earth cable ) entry through the Tiles / Roof has a "Dektite" or similar seal used.

----------


## nww1969

Was a new smart meter installed at the same time as connection by your energy supplier.

----------


## Bloss

It's a 12 month old post guys . . . and mainly about tripping fuses/breakers not about a leak . . . reckon he might have got it attended to by now  eh?   :Wink:

----------


## nww1969

I have just signed a heap of cheques date 2011.  :Doh: 
Were did 2011 go.

----------


## Bloss

Damn is it 2011 already . . .

----------

